# Friend for my pet dove?



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

Hi,

I now have a dove baby that's about 1.5 months old now. We got him from a stranger when he was 3 days old. I think the stranger found him. So we've been feeding him, and he also been checked by the vet. We let him out of his cage every morning and night. He seems to really enjoy hand feed formula mixed with palette food. He's starting to fly around the apartment now. We don't have a big place, but still big enough for him.

My question is, can he have a reasonably comfortable life staying with us in the apartment, while we let him go out to walk and fly once in a while? Oh, we also rest him near the window to get morning sun everyday. He is very much loved. But I'm not sure if he might be happier with other doves, and if we should consider sending him away to a flight cage facility, so that he can learn survival skills in the wild.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated

- Levy


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

He also like to grab my finger with his beaks, is this normal? or is this just because he's hungry?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Normally, we would say that the bird needs a friend, but if it has been with humans since it was 3 days old, I doubt it REALLY knows it's a bird.......LOL
As long as you have the time to spend with it, I'm sure it will be perfectly happy with things just the way they are.
If at some point in the future, you sense the birds needs birdy company, you can always decide then what to do.


----------



## Whammytap (Jul 20, 2009)

Although pigeons and doves are rather good at finding their way home (some breeds more than others) it can be dangerous to let a bird free-fly--there are predators and cars out there. For some it's worth the risk and for others it's not. However, there are several companies that make birdie harness/leash/diaper combos!

If you do get him a friend, just make sure you don't end up with two males. Two females are fine, or one of each but you might get babies! Lovebirds is right that your bird probably thinks he's a human! If you're worried about him being lonely while you're at work, try leaving on the T.V. or radio at low volume, this helps.


----------



## penname (Jul 28, 2008)

If he got out I don't think he'd be able to find his way back. If he's been hand raised they can be quite tame and enjoy human company. I doubt he'd have instincts needed to survive in the wild, not sure, perhaps someone more knowledgeable will be around with more info. 

I always see feral doves in pairs so it's nice if you could eventually get him a mate, but like Whammytap said be careful of having two males. Doves can be little thugs! 

You've obviously done a great job with him, well done!


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

It sounds likely he's well bonded with you! I'd agree with all the above.


----------

